# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  QV trembolona 75 QV prop 100 opinions?

## lonelysoldier1988

Third injection of ed at half cc of prop full cc of tren felt light headed felt like vomiting had horrible gas. What do u guys think

----------


## JWP806

How long have you felt like this? Was it directly after an injection? Minus the vomiting, I feel like this quite often. Especially after hard workouts.

----------


## lonelysoldier1988

> How long have you felt like this? Was it directly after an injection? Minus the vomiting, I feel like this quite often. Especially after hard workouts.


Well i train hard even before use of aas but honestly three shots in i was so screwed up i think maybe the tren dehydrated me?? Not sure all i know is i was sick

----------


## JWP806

Have you felt like this the whole time that you have been on or has it just been today/last few days? 

If you think you might be dehydrated then I am sure that you probably are.

----------


## lonelysoldier1988

Did u see the pics what do u think

----------


## gixxerboy1

well since qv has been out of business for over 6 years you either got fake or min counterfeit stuff

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> well since qv has been out of business for over 6 years you either got fake or min counterfeit stuff


That is what I came in here to say.

----------

